# Interrogation at US Customs/UK Border Agency in airports... help? Stressing!



## domenica (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

The bf/fiance and I have been engaging in a long distance relationship travelling back and forth across the pond:

_- Aug 2010: Me in UK (19 days)
- Aug 2011: Me in UK (14 days)_
- Sep 2011: Him in US (14 days)
_- Nov 2011: Me in UK (11 days)_
- Jan 2012: Him in US (11 days)
_- Feb 2012: Me in UK (5 days) _

Well, my last trip to the UK was a bit intense. As I approached UK Border Agency in London Heathrow, they had interrogated me saying I had been coming to the UK every 2 months, what my intentions were, and even hinted that they were concerned I could be smuggling drugs into the country! I had no idea how to respond, as I knew I was doing nothing wrong, visiting my bf/fiance, and having a return ticket back to LA. Eventually, the immigration officer let me through as there was nothing I was doing wrong.

I have only 3 days holiday left until September, and my fiance has 36 days holiday, so he will be coming over here in LA a lot more in the next 6 months:

- Apr 2012: Him in US (11 days)
- Jun 2012: Him in US (5 days)
- Jul 2012: Him in US (11 days)
_- Sep 2012: Me in UK (10 days)_
- Oct 2012: Him in US (5 days)
- Nov 2012: Him in US (5 days)

Basically, he and I are a bit scared that it will become increasingly harder and harder for him to come here to LA and for me to go there in London. He comes over on the Visa Waiver Program and I go there on the Visitor Visa. We have never overstayed or broken any laws. What do we say? What do we bring... in order for US Customs and UKBA to be assured that we are not going to break any immigration laws or overstay our visa allowance.

He has a flat with 2 of his mates, but is now on a month-to-month so he has no long term contract anymore. He works for the Telegraph (almost 2 years now). He has family and friends back home. Vice versa goes with me. I work for a finance firm, I'm in an apartment but on a month-to-month lease now, and all my friends/family are here in California. What documents based on this information would be pertinent to show to US Customs/UK Border Agency to prevent them from not letting us in?

(I've posted this in the UK forum as well for advice).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Be prepared for secondary questioning in both countries. Make sure you have what little binding ties you have documented and with you - employment contracts, bank accounts, anything that shows you do not plan to stay. It will probably become increasingly difficult.


----------



## domenica (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reply twostep!

When you mention "secondary questioning" is that questioning in a separate room? Or just further discussion?

Employment contracts, bank accounts, etc. - ok perfect, we have that proof. Has US customs ever just said, sorry no, not enough based on this + a return ticket?

Should we not disclose the fact that we are in a relationship/engaged and say we're just sightseeing/visiting a friend? Not lying, but I suppose not fully disclosing.

Thanks again


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

domenica said:


> Thank you for the reply twostep!
> 
> When you mention "secondary questioning" is that questioning in a separate room? Or just further discussion?
> 
> ...


Secondary in the US is away from the crowds generally at least two agents will question you.

A ticket is no binding tie. Just look at your frequent flyer miles:>) What brings you or better him back to the UK? Dig around a bit and you might find more from car leases to management meetings. 

I will not touch this with a ten foot pole. Where is the fine line? I cannot tell you.

LDRs are no fun!!! Good luck!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

domenica said:


> Hello,
> 
> The bf/fiance and I have been engaging in a long distance relationship travelling back and forth across the pond:
> 
> ...



He's going to do 5 return flights to the US between April and November. If his work allows him all this time off why not combine some of the 5 days trips into longer stays? It must be costing a fortune in air tickets.


----------



## domenica (Feb 5, 2012)

Crawford said:


> He's going to do 5 return flights to the US between April and November. If his work allows him all this time off why not combine some of the 5 days trips into longer stays? It must be costing a fortune in air tickets.


Flights during July, August and September (the worst months) are over $1,000 r/t, but we split them every time, so it doesn't seem so bad. During the good months it's about $750, but again we split the cost. Plus we don't have to pay for hotels when we see each other.

He gets 36 vacation days, I get 10. We agreed to spend shorter times together if we can do it more often, with a couple long stints here and there, as opposed to going months without seeing eachother.

I know it's a lot, but thankfully we both have pretty good jobs to be able to support the costs of maintaining and sustaining this long distance relationship. 

Eventually we are looking to do the UK Spouse Visa at the end of 2012/beginning of 2013. In the meantime, we're stressing on seeing each other as often as we can.


----------

